# Monday Night!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I headed out again last night in hopes of catching a few more reds. This time I headed out with my buddy Brandon and a fellow coworker, Shoup. We were on a mission since Shoup never saw a bull red before. We get out to the bridge and things look good. The bridge wasn't crowded, the tide was good, and schools of bait were abundant. By 10ish we had baits in the water. Brandon starts us of with a couple white trout. Can't beat fresh bait. Within 20 minutes something was messing with my rod, sting ray. Luckily the hook pulled when it tried to stick to the bottom. Re-bait and wait! Another 20 minutes goes by and I have a good run on my 12lb outfit. Flashbacks of last week are flowing through my head. Luckily this fish isn't as big as the one last week. Not even close, but it did manage to get around a piling before I could get to the rod (was in the middle of rigging another rod). I could feel the line rubbing but managed to get the fish into open water. It made a few more short runs and thoughts of a slot red begin to get my blood pumping. I see the fish and it's a red and looks pretty close to legal!! Get it to the net and BAM, 26" red! My line looks rough but we have meat in the cooler! 

By the time we put this fish in the cooler my other rod goes off! FISH ON! This one is a little bigger and puts up a decent fight. After a couple decent runs this fish is done and on the bridge she comes, 39". What a way to get the night going! Shoup gets in on the pictures since this is the first time she's ever seen reds like this. By this time we are feeling good. Two fish landed and the nights just started. We all re-bait and wait for the next run. One comes about 45 minutes later or so when Brandon's rod starts to scream. This fish is a stud, I'm guessing 40" plus. It takes multiple runs and each time I think Brandon has it beat it runs again! As fate would have it she heads under the bridge and snap...line pops! There is nothing worse than the sound of a snapped line! 

I get a run within an hour and this fish is decent but gives up quickly. We begin to joke that this is Brandon's fish b/c it didn't fight much and seemed tired. However there is only one hook in it's mouth and it's mine! Now it's time to talk a little trash! I don't rub too much salt in the wound though! The fishing starts to slow down and we don't get another run for well over an hour. This time though it's Shoup's turn to fight. This one runs under right away and unfortunately break her off. So close!

It's 230am and we decide to give it one more hour. Lucky for Brandon b/c he gets a second chance with another run! This one tries to get the best of him but Brandon was determined not to let this one go! He muscles this one around and we get it in the net. Brandon got his redemption with the last fish of the night!

Now you may notice that I am wearing the same shirt as my last post. I'm beginning to think this is my new lucky shirt!

I even got to meet a fellow forum member even though I didn't get his name.​


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicely done :thumbsup: 
I pulled an all nighter Sunday night and had a nice little bridge breakfast at around 5am. Caught 5 sailcats tossed back, 2 mangrove snapper, 2 very small lane snapper tossed back, 3 good sized white trout, 2 decent whiting, a small stingray tossed back, a mess of huge menhaden that nothing wanted, tons of grunts and pinfish. No reds this trip, can't win them all :no:
Someone was in my usual spot and it threw me off my game most of the night. It's weird how different grass beds produce different species just 50-60ft away from each other. I go all the way from Milton just to fish in a certain spot that usually produces what I'm after. Guess the reds are hanging closer to shore in more shallow water. I tend to stay in deeper water to help avoid the damn hardheads. Do you ever catch any mangrove or lane snapper where you're usually fishing? Think I going to try around 10-15ft water next time for flounder. Wouldn't mind hooking up on a doormat soon! Gotta be out there somewhere.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Job on the reds! How far down on the bridge were yall fishing?


----------

